
Adobe working on audio app that can generate new words from speaker’s voice - dsr12
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/3/13514088/adobe-photoshop-audio-project-voco
======
mattbgates
Oh thank goodness, now we'll always have Morgan Freeman.

------
copperx
Is this original Adobe research, or is there a paper about this somewhere?

~~~
0xmohit

      The project is currently in development as part of a
      collaboration between members of Adobe Research and Princeton
      University.

------
rabboRubble
Does no one think that this could be used for nefarious purposes? Inserting
words into a law enforcement interview of a suspect...? Inserting words into a
video of a police shooting? Inserting words into historic videos to sanitize
old wording for something more politically correct? Or changing what was said
in historic videos to minimize the past crimes against humanity?

Imagine an audio-only recording surfacing of Hilter saying that his mother was
a Jew.

There needs to be some sort of fingerprinting underlying the audio when
created with this tool, akin to the photo forensic tools that can show where a
picture has been 'shopped.

------
kippfe
This is good. So the general people found out how easy it is to 'modified' a
speech.

So people will be more careful when making blind accusation based only on
audio (speech). Unless what you're presenting is the truth.

Oh you know what I mean..

~~~
madaxe_again
It doesn't work that way. Go ask someone about autotune or photoshop and
you'll be met with a blank stare.

Yes, our little bubble will know, but the vast majority of folks are
blissfully ignorant.

This will be used for all sorts, and will only further debt out confidence in
reality.

------
stevep98
I always thought this could be useful in a sort of advanced karaoke, where
your nasty voice is processed to sound like the original singer.

~~~
basch
ive been waiting for people to make completely new plots for animated movies.
pick an actor you like, write a script, remix the movie audio with your new
voices.

------
elcct
We will carry a device that will create hash of what we said using our private
key and we will have to speak out that hash to make sentence valid. As time
goes by people will learn/evolve to hash their speech in their heads.

------
MonkoftheFunk
Yup and in combination with this...
[https://youtu.be/ohmajJTcpNk](https://youtu.be/ohmajJTcpNk) the world will be
easier to fool.

------
0xmohit
Actually sounds scary. This has tremendous potential of being misused!

~~~
return0
Actually sounds awesome! This has the potential to turn all surveillance of
voice communications irrelevant.

------
phmagic
We're getting closer the ability to create immortal copies of ourselves.
Exciting times!

